# Onkyo TX-SR707 switching during shows



## macmikey (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,

New here and I hope to be an active member. However, my first post is about my new SR707. 

While watching shows, seems mostly DirecTV content, the unit switches between audio types and the sound drops briefly while doing it. Then about a second later it switches back and continues for several minutes before doing it again.

My question would be, after reading the manual, am I missing something that automatically switches the type during a show? I see it mostly going to Voice?? Dialog??, something like that, and then back to Movie or Game for audio. I hear the receiver clicking when changing to dialog but not going back to game/movie.

Thanks in advance for any help here. Hope it is not a defective unit.

Mikey


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Mikey and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

It certainly does not sound particularly right as it should not be doing that, I would do a factory reset and see if it cures it which it may well do, otherwise I would contact your dealer that you bought it from and take it further with them.

Edit: Just another thought also check you cabling or try another cable if possible?


----------



## macmikey (Aug 17, 2010)

recruit said:


> Hello Mikey and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T
> 
> It certainly does not sound particularly right as it should not be doing that, I would do a factory reset and see if it cures it which it may well do, otherwise I would contact your dealer that you bought it from and take it further with them.
> 
> Edit: Just another thought also check you cabling or try another cable if possible?


I'll try the cable and reset. I use only good HDMI cables so hopefully that is not it. 

Thanks for the info.

Mikey


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is normal for any TV or satt receivers as when you go from the show to a commercial some are not recorded in 5.1 and others are only 2.1, You need to go into the receivers user audio presets menu and select the listening mode and instead of leaving it in auto you should force it to stay in Dolby digital or what ever mode you prefer it to stay in.


----------



## macmikey (Aug 17, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> This is normal for any TV or satt receivers as when you go from the show to a commercial some are not recorded in 5.1 and others are only 2.1, You need to go into the receivers user audio presets menu and select the listening mode and instead of leaving it in auto you should force it to stay in Dolby digital or what ever mode you prefer it to stay in.


 understood it would do that, this was while watching a recorded South Park episode where Kyle and Stan were playing Guitar Hero. Each time the music started it would change, then go to dialog and then back to game/movie whatever.

Thats what is weird


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may have been a glitch on the satt providers part. Have you been able to reproduce it with any other shows?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

More than likely it is as Tony says, a DirecTV issue.


----------



## macmikey (Aug 17, 2010)

Seems to be happening with DTV only. So maybe that is what is happening.

mikey


----------



## macmikey (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, just dropped DirecTV anyway as it was costing me a fortune to keep.

My sound has been working fine since. So it was DTV doing funky things to the signal either from the recorded shows on DVR or live.

Thanks for assists.

Mikey


----------

